# Looking to Start new Coop........Suggestions????



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that the weather is finally starting to break where I live, 
I want to build a backyard coop for my pigeon (hopefully soon to be pigeons)......Anyways, are there any suggestions for some experienced coop builders....I will take any suggestions, like common mistakes people make when building coops to watch out for...etc.....thanks


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

A lot of people recommend http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm as a good starter loft. I have looked into it but think i am going to go different directon. Going to use basic setup but make some changes to be more like my ex stepdads Coop. Still in planning stage hope to have it done by end of summer is my goal.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

KISS, keep it simple stupid, is a rule to follow. Also over size is much better than being to small. You can always change nest boxes, perches, ect.. but the main building needs to be built well as it is the most of your expense. You did not say what type of pigeons which does make a difference. My first real loft will be built this summer. I am thinking 16-18 feet by 8-10 feet. My chicken hobby went from a 4x8 coop with 4x8 run/aviary to 12 cages(bantams) with fantail pigeons now in the old coop build for large breed chickens. I have another old chicken coop that was thrown together in a hurry which will be housing homers Wed. morning. It was suppose to be Friday but he could not get to the place we are going to meet.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

6 X 16 3 sections for birds 1 for storage/supplies
Put it together with Screws--as- you will always be changing things----inside for sure.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=451707&postcount=10


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks.....


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

honeyrobber said:


> KISS, keep it simple stupid, is a rule to follow. Also over size is much better than being to small. You can always change nest boxes, perches, ect.. but the main building needs to be built well as it is the most of your expense. *You did not say what type of pigeons which does make a difference. *My first real loft will be built this summer. I am thinking 16-18 feet by 8-10 feet. My chicken hobby went from a 4x8 coop with 4x8 run/aviary to 12 cages(bantams) with fantail pigeons now in the old coop build for large breed chickens. I have another old chicken coop that was thrown together in a hurry which will be housing homers Wed. morning. It was suppose to be Friday but he could not get to the place we are going to meet.


How many different types of pigeons can you have in 1 coop? Or can you have only 1 breed per coop? Thats the thing is that I don't even know the breed of my pigeon lol. I didn't go buy her, she kind of just fell into my hands.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/found-female-pigeon-51855.html


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

check my loft out nomads loft 20x10 big 4 section 4 birds and 1 section for storage


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would do my best to emulate Shadybug or Wingsonfire's builds. Both those builds set the standard. Aim high and something will come out of it. The smallest loft I would build is 6x8. The Red Rose loft in my opinion is too narrow. Think ahead, flying, breeding, etc you will need at minimum 2 sections. 3-5 sections would even be better.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would do my best to emulate Shadybug or Wingsonfire's builds. Both those builds set the standard. Aim high and something will come out of it. The smallest loft I would build is 6x8. The Red Rose loft in my opinion is too narrow. Think ahead, flying, breeding, etc you will need at minimum 2 sections. 3-5 sections would even be better.


Dont sell ur self short Randy, your lofts are pretty dang nice too


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, as soon as the weather stays consistent im gonna start it up......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the mistake I see alot (and did myself) was not to use the hardware cloth one half or one fourth inch openings..so no mice can get in..don't use chicken wire on your loft or aviaries.. the aviaries are so important IMO.. make them as big as possible.. I did a 8 x 16 loft because the plywood comes in 4 ft.. less cutting.. I had to build another loft for fancy birds that are not let out..we put a walk in fly pen aviary on it and Iam really happy with it..esp because if Iam breeding a prisoner pair they at least can be out and fly up...and have a feeling they are out free.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

Some things that I have observed from building my lofts are that nothing is too big,
don't use chicken wire, and know what design you want before building.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Another thing to keep in mind is that having either 3 sections is best or a breeder loft and a youngbird loft if best, one for hens, one for cocks and one for your youngbird team is the way to go so when your done breeding your youngbird team you can seperate the sexes keeping over crowding to a minimum .


----------

